# Best place to live in London for horses



## junglefairy (16 November 2014)

Hi, I've been living in London for a few years now and have been riding on and off but not had my own horse since moving here.

I can finally afford a horse so will be looking to buy in spring next year.however, I currently live quite central and too far from any yards so am looking to move.

My OH doesn't want to live anywhere rural and it must be within 40 minutes of London bridge. I need to be a few miles from a yard because I'd prefer grass livery (out 24/7) so likely twice daily visits.

Do places like this exist near London? I think bexley could be an option but my concern is that there is only a couple of yards and what if they are all full and then I move to the area but can't get a place at a yard - is this a legitimate concern?

Can anyone advise areas near London, not too rural but with good options for horses (inc full year round turnout)?

I've budgeted £400pcm upkeep costs for the horse, does this sound sensible In London?

Thanks!


----------



## NinjaPony (16 November 2014)

Maybe Bromley area- there are grass livery yards around Keston, Downe, Cudham etc, and those are all about 5-15 minutes drive from Hayes or West Wickham, which have trains to London Bridge. Orpington station also goes to London bridge, and is fairly near to rural parts of Kent for the horses, ditto Chelsfield.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 November 2014)

South to Croydon & there are yards, and its under 30mins to London Bridge.
Reigate/Redhill also do-able too & plenty of yards out that way.
Or perhaps out to the west? Weybridge/Woking both are under 30 mins fast train to Waterloo (tho around 45/50 mins to L/Bridge) - both area's have a number of yards within a few miles of town too


----------



## Bestdogdash (16 November 2014)

Look west - Crossrail will make Reading to the City a 20 minute journey.


----------



## junglefairy (17 November 2014)

Oh wow lots of suggestions, thanks! 

And do yards in around London tend to have long waiting lists?


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (26 November 2014)

If you're thinking about going for NW Kent avoid Bexley/Bromley/Swanley area if you can, very overstocked and not great facilities (generally speaking). Chelsfield and Eynsford are lovely though (great hacking and nice yards) although I imagine expensive!


----------



## acorn92x (9 December 2014)

Yes - I live around Banstead/Sutton/Coulsden in Surrey and there are tons and tons of livery yards in this area. There is also a lot of green space for hacking and off road work (Banstead Downs, Epsom Downs are easy to hack to) I work in the City (So get off at Bank station, one stop after London Bridge on the Northern line) and it takes me exactly 30 mins.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 December 2014)

Belgravia,  or so I'm told.

Alec.


----------



## teapot (9 December 2014)

Santa's-a-scam said:



			Belgravia,  or so I'm told.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

*snort* Oh Alec.


----------



## Lizzie_1 (12 December 2014)

I am in exactly the same position, very exciting! I am living down in Purley Oaks at the moment, very quick to get into Surrey and there seem to be quite a few yards around this area.  I go to the south downs quite a bit and there are always hoofprints around, amazing hacking!  My OH also doesn't want to live outside London so trying to find somewhere horsey but good for commuting and still in London. From searching so far I think this area (quick commute to both London Bridge and Victoria), Wimbledon (quick to get to Chessington and Claygate and there seem to be a few yards around that way) and also looking at Beckenham with the plan to look at yards in Hayes/Biggin Hill/West Wickham.   It is surprising how many yards there actually are and that they aren't all crazy expensive.

My budget is about the same as yours too, I am hoping for £300 pcm but I think that's wishful thinking and it will be more like £400!

I haven't been out to look at any of the yards yet, going to start doing that in January and then start horse hunting in March


----------



## Lizzie_1 (12 December 2014)

Also this might be useful http://www.saddleryandgunroom.co.uk/Saddlery/SG_Notice_Board.htm and http://wdhc.org.uk/


----------

